# Intel NIC irq error

## vollmarj

I recently installed a new Intel NIC in our system and already had the drivers built into the kernel. The new NIC does not show up in ifconfig unless I use the -a option, and when I try to bring it up I get this 

```
# ifconfig eth2 up

SIOCSIFFLAGS: Function not implemented
```

 So I ran a

```
lshw -class network
```

 to find out how the system is seeing the NIC here is the corresponding output:

 *Quote:*   

> *-network DISABLED
> 
>        description: Ethernet interface
> 
>        product: 82541PI Gigabit Ethernet Controller
> ...

 

Then i searched dmesg for eth2:

```
dmesg | grep eth2

[   25.818059] net eth2: device_rename: sysfs_create_symlink failed (-17)

[   25.818111] udev: renamed network interface eth0 to eth2

[   66.113509] e1000: eth2: e1000_request_irq: Unable to allocate interrupt Error: -38

[   66.167511] e1000: eth2: e1000_request_irq: Unable to allocate interrupt Error: -38

[   66.237232] e1000: eth2: e1000_request_irq: Unable to allocate interrupt Error: -38

[   66.298543] e1000: eth2: e1000_request_irq: Unable to allocate interrupt Error: -38

[76052.236965] e1000: eth2: e1000_request_irq: Unable to allocate interrupt Error: -38

[77036.222537] e1000: eth2: e1000_request_irq: Unable to allocate interrupt Error: -38

[78935.144250] e1000: eth2: e1000_request_irq: Unable to allocate interrupt Error: -38

```

Any Ideas?

----------

## Jaglover

Do you have APIC enabled?

----------

## vollmarj

in grub.conf the APIC flag is set to on. Also, dmesg now only shows

```
 25.818059] net eth2: device_rename: sysfs_create_symlink failed (-17)

[   25.818111] udev: renamed network interface eth0 to eth2 
```

 when | grep eth2

----------

## Jaglover

I asked for APIC because your NIC does not get IRQ. Setting it in GRUB does not guarantee it turned on, see dmesg. If you cannot enable APIC then go to BIOS setup and try to disable hardware you do not use to free up IRQ's.

----------

## vollmarj

Here is what I found in dmesg

```
loop: module loaded

[   30.232923] Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.20-k2

[   30.233000] Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

[   30.233105] ACPI: Unable to derive IRQ for device 0000:05:05.0

[   30.233181] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:05:05.0[?]: no GSI

[   30.499617] e1000: 0000:05:05.0: e1000_probe: (PCI:33MHz:32-bit) 00:1b:21:08:

f8:af

[   30.547284] e1000: 0000:05:05.0: e1000_reset: Hardware Error

[   30.547519] e1000: eth0: e1000_probe: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection

[   30.547605] e1000e: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - 0.2.0

[   30.547680] e1000e: Copyright (c) 1999-2007 Intel Corporation.

[   30.547778] e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.5.23-k4-NAPI

[   30.547854] e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation

[   30.548031] ns83820.c: National Semiconductor DP83820 10/100/1000 driver.

[   30.548223] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:04:00.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ
```

----------

## Jaglover

Are you sure your motherboard supports PCI version required by this NIC?

----------

## vollmarj

Yes, it is an abit IP-35.

----------

## Jaglover

Did you try it in another PCI slot? Is PnP OS support in BIOS turned off?

----------

